# Hillbilly Track Saw



## SeaWitch

I have lots of ply to cut up. I'm too lazy to cut plywood 1st with the CS and 2nd with a TS for accuracy, and too cheap to buy a good tracksaw. So I made a 10' track for my CS. Husband got me some aluminum strips from his old business partner, and I mounted them on some plywood and some 1 X 4's underneath. The whole contraption is fastened on each end. I still have to tidy it up a bit, but it works perfectly!


----------



## NBeener

If it works, then … it works !

As long as I clamp my clamp-on straight edge(s) FIRMLY, using c-clamps, in addition TO their built-in clamps, I get a good, straight edge and a clean cut.


----------



## sras

Looks like you will be making some sawdust! Nice setup.


----------



## SeaWitch

NBeener, I can get a good edge like that too, but it's too nerve-wracking for me. I have so much to cut up, I prefer the no-fail method. You're tougher than I am. ;o)

Thanks sras!


----------



## Bertha

Long live hillbilly methods!!!


----------



## PurpLev

thats a great setting, looks on the heavy side but that can be a good thing as it won't be moving around too much and I like the fact it has a ply base on both sides of the blade - helps with chipout… very cool!


----------



## JimAspin2

How do you keep the two sides at the exact blade width apart on the cut set up?


----------



## Grandpa

Jim I believe there are some wood strips that connect the 2 halves. Look closely at the end and you might be able to see the strips on the bottom side. After you put these in place you can't cut them.


----------

